# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  is there any way to dupe wow items or gold

## wow98xd

i need to know ty

----------


## Sychotix

Yes. There are ways to dupe wow items and gold. Goodluck finding them, as they are almost always kept private due to Blizzard patching them near instantly upon release.

----------


## Igzz

Yep, there is an underground method right now of duping.

----------


## Jakestrick1221

Why cant anyone tell us a method
And like make a packt to keep it shut!

----------


## SliceOfLife

It's pretty obvious, because if these dupe methods were given to every blabbermouth noob on forums who would probably fail at even reading the dupe method, they'd be patched and gone within a day.

----------


## Clotic

> It's pretty obvious, because if these dupe methods were given to every blabbermouth noob on forums who would probably fail at even reading the dupe method, they'd be patched and gone within a day.


cheer m8. i agree.

other thing about i dose this still work on privet server lets say. 3.3.5 etc...

i got tons of fun stuff if it works...

----------


## flashburn

There are currently 5 private dupe methods, there were 7 before today's patch

----------


## swedisha

Pelare tell me! PM, i promise i won't tell any one!

----------


## DaHaloman117

Yea, could anyone PM about a Recent one? I would not tell anyone else, If anyone is willing to tell me.

----------


## Garneth

Lol @ lazy leechers trying to get dupe methods.

----------


## Toopsyy

They'll eventually tell people... Lololol.

----------


## Relican

Drop an item on the ground, walk a bit away from it, then click the item you want to dupe, and right as you pick it up click on a potion and drop it. The potion will turn into the item you had dropped on the ground.

----------


## cordes96

If anyone knows how to do one the I am looking to buy a Method im not a Lazy Leecher no i would like to Buy a Method if anyone has 1 just Pm how much your selling it for and i will make up my mind if its a good price. i am not taking Really Prices be legit and not a scammer

----------


## SurfingBird

There are duping methods but they are kept private for good reasons as previously stated. There are indeed underground communities which feature this aspect of exploiting the game. There is only one single requirement for joining most these communities; have the brains to search the web and find it. If you find it, you've proven your state of intelectuality and that's all that is needed!

Don't PM me, seriously.

----------


## Clotic

> Drop an item on the ground, walk a bit away from it, then click the item you want to dupe, and right as you pick it up click on a potion and drop it. The potion will turn into the item you had dropped on the ground.


rofl. when i read this i laughed... gl with it :Smile: )

----------


## oprime

> rofl. when i read this i laughed... gl with it)


 :Smile:  this is a reference to the original dupe method in Diablo 1. I lold actually

----------


## SurfingBird

Hmm, I just got a fantastic idea! I'll make a rittle for you guys, if you figure it out then you're one step further in your progress of finding an underground community wihich feature this aspect. So, let's try this:

There are 500 bricks on a plane, throw one out, how many are left?
What are the three steps to put an elephant into a fridge?
What are the four steps to but a rhino into a fridge?
It's the lion king's birthday party and all the animals are there, except for one. Which?
On the way to the lion king's birthay party, an old lady has to cross a swamp filled with crocodiles, how does she do it?
The old lady did die, but how did she die?

Answer to the last question is the key to all your problems.

----------


## flashburn

Dude, delete that riddle :-/ you're giving us all away :-(

----------


## cordes96

Figured it out
There are 500 bricks on a plane, throw one out, how many are left? - 499
What are the three steps to put an elephant into a fridge? - Open the refrigerator, put in the elephant, and close the door
What are the four steps to but a rhino into a fridge? - Open the refrigerator, Take out the Elephant , put in the rhino, and close the door
It's the lion king's birthday party and all the animals are there, except for one. Which? - Rhino (still in the Refrigerator)
On the way to the lion king's birthay party, an old lady has to cross a swamp filled with crocodiles, how does she do it? - she cross it normally, because the crocodiles are at the Lion King's birthday party 
The old lady did die, but how did she die? - she was hit by the brick

Still Don't get it lmao

----------


## SurfingBird

Sorry flashburn, I didn't think anyone would figure it out! :-/

----------


## flashburn

Well now we must wait  :Smile:

----------


## Marodox

Not Now, Not Never

----------


## phantom325

Yep, there has and always will be.

----------


## christ44

can please any where say me a dupe method? i give him 10euro Paysafecard please !! only working method !! 
add skype: christ4452

----------


## phantom325

> can please any where say me a dupe method? i give him 10euro Paysafecard please !! only working method !! 
> add skype: christ4452


Working dupe methods go for a LOT more than that. I've seen them reach into the hundred K's.

----------


## skythex

seems as they have one.

----------


## Jazu

Never mind.

----------

